# need some advice on why my dog is suddenly following me everywhere.



## PitTrainer2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Okay here is the story: about 3 weeks agk my 11 month old pitbull Shasta started following me EVERYWHERE. Now before these three weeks she never did this she was always a very lovable, playful and pretty independent dog very well behaved and loves new people. But something changed three weeks ago. She still plays and is hyper but follows me everywhere i go no matter where i am going. Bathroom, bedroom, kitchen, ect. And it dosent stop there. She wont lay in her bed on the floor or in living room on the couch anymore she crawls right up into my bed and between me and my fiancee. She will sit and stare at someone if im talking to them and is getting protective she wont growp or bark but she will stand between me and someone new. When she used to just wag her tail and paw at new people for them to pet her. Its not seperation anxiety we tested it at the vets office leaving her there then return she was fine just hapy to see me as usual. She isnt neglected she is very well taken care of and very well trained for only being 11 months. She will stayed wen told but follows and waits outside bathroom or bedroom for me to come out. Idk whats causing her to do this and hoping someone else might know.


----------



## PitTrainer2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Come on somebody has got know or have a suggestion as to why she is doing this.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

Did anything unusual happened just before this started. Also, is it possible that she is approaching her first heat? That can cause some behavior changes.


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

because of her age, a heat cycle was my first thought.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

Heat cycle sounds like a good guess. Also, dogs tend to go through a general hormonal change at about 10 mos... It's about that time that they lose their puppy license to get away with anything, and adult dogs tend to be less forgiving. Don't know if that applies.


----------



## PitTrainer2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

She has already had her first heat at 8 months and nothing out of the norm happened.


----------



## Sybille (Oct 5, 2011)

PitTrainer2011 said:


> She has already had her first heat at 8 months and nothing out of the norm happened.


Then perhaps a check at the vet is order? Seems a bit late for a false pregnancy also, but still, might be worth checking out ...


----------



## PitTrainer2011 (Nov 22, 2011)

Well i been to the vet thought it was seperation anxiety wasnt that. She got checked for some other stuff and nothing wrong she is healthy and happy. My neighbor says that maybe she senses im pregnant but i havent really heard of dogs doing that and i havent had symptoms or anything and im not due for "that time" till saturday. So wouldnt it be too early and has anyone had any expierence with that.?


----------



## wvasko (Dec 15, 2007)

Do a search for Pierce's Pics it will tell you a little bit about a dog that got dumped at our kennel and what has happened since then. 

This dog now does some of the velcro stuff you're talking about, maybe not as extreme but I'm not doing anything to stop it (and I could stop it cold) my read is that the dog right now is a bit confused about life in general. Just imagine being dumped at an aversive dog trainer's kennel.

This is not the same problem that you have but just let the world take a few spins cause sometimes doing nothing will let problem phase itself out. Maybe right now the dog is just a tad more secure around you.


----------

